# One hundred and ten miles of solitude



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2013)

Title of this wee tale shamelessly borrowed from one my favorite books, I set out yesterday to attempt my first 100 miles.
Not even sure I was actually going to see this through, already had a cycle chat story all made up, how's this for planning ahead? 
Instead of plotting a new route, I choose to combine two routes that I rode previously:
I feel a hill conquered once is a hill conquered forever, hence I breezed through the first slightly hilly 50 miles, cheated for the next 50 by using a very flat canal path, got my just punishment for cheating when I got sore bottom bits from the rough path, plus had to detour 5 miles on discovering some city parks are locked after dark, barring me from the usual shortcuts 

First half of my 100 was the Pedal for Scotland event. Last year, my first, it felt like climbing mount Kilimanjaro while holding off hordes of vikings. The vikings are of course the Lycra cladded, anorexic tyred ones, which I was glad to note the absence of.
Either they mostly enrolled in the more challenging sportive or I beat them all  there was a marked absence of handsome hunks too, shame ... plenty of breath left in me to chat them up had the occasion arisen 

The Pedal for Scotland event attracts about 8,000 riders. My Boris and I got recognized by many of the Belles on Bikes taking part, but I choose not to chit chat for a change, wanted to make Edinburgh in good time, my mind made up about riding it back.
All by myself, like the famous song says, is not such a bad thing when you have Murrayfield Rugby Stadium to reach, double espresso to consume, find your way to the canal, ride back to Glasgow.
Got there barely breaking a sweat, possibly due to the training I got from joining a few CC Ecosse rides with the big boys 
My Strava for the first 51 miles: http://www.strava.com/activities/81113591
Did not exactly exert myself, then again it was not always possible to speed up amongst so many riders of different abilities. Saving the legs for the second half 
At the finish, met the intrepid @Rasmus survivor of the 110 extremely hilly miles sportive: maybe my next challenge? 
Quick coffee, load the way to the canal on my Garmin. It was the first time I'd used the Garmin to follow a route planned myself, as opposite to a route given to me by others. It worked a treat, but I stopped a passer by to ask as well, just in case. The very nice Edinburgh lady was about to stop me, she wanted to know the reason why so many bikes were about in Sainsbury's car park!
He he: being said car park very near the Pedal for Scotland finish, also about a mile away from the canal entrance she got her answer and I got mine. Up a big hill you go, she said, then turn left, right up another big hill.
Garmin confirmed, gladly her definition of "big hill" was nowhere near mine, just a couple of short inclines.
Strava here: http://www.strava.com/activities/81113572 only about a mile, every little helps 

Second half: 61.2 miles  http://www.strava.com/activities/81113583
Never meant to go above the 100 in a day by a whopping 13 miles, here's what happened.
The plan was to make good time on the canal, phone and Mp3 player loaded with fast tempo music, get home well before dark. I left Murrayfield just after 2 o'clock, all according to schedule.
Nevertheless, as Socrates often used to say  wise is the woman that knows her shortcomings, so I had kitted out Boris in full commuter lights attire.
Discovered in Edinburgh my phone was flat: a mystery of life, did charge it the night before! Mp3 player will do, but what now?? Headphones don't work, uff, it's going to be a lonely, boring 50 miles!
Lonely, by all means not alone: the path is single track for the first 30 miles, got stuck behind a slower rider for about 10, had to dismount for umpteen meandering dogs, barrier gates, berry pickers.
Because of the phone mishap could not take any pictures, will relay a few funny episodes instead.

Lady jogger to me, on seeing my event number still attached:
Oh, what was all the cycling about today?
Me: Pedal for Scotland and so on, I'm riding back to Glasgow now.
Her: and are all those behind you riding home too? Me: (in my mind) how the heck should I know?? In her face: erm, yes, probably ...

Random "staring like he's never seen a bike rider in his life" dog walker, dog meandering across the path, me stopped still for a good few minutes.
Me: would you like to restrain your dog or would you like me to run him over?
Him: he's ok now that he's seen you, he's a bit blind ...

Group of men jogging at Falkirk:
Hey, you did PfS? Going to ride back now?? Me: YES! 

Elderly gentleman on bike: oh, you're riding back from Edinburgh? Did you take the train there? 

Took me 7 hours to get home, only 6.59 on the bike.
Considering I had to walk about 3 miles, some because the path was under water, a good mile was under a cobbled tunnel, another half mile needed to be walked in Glasgow to come out of the locked dark park (could not see well even with all my lights on), include a wee break here and there ... 
Was getting a bit tired after 80 miles, could have taken a train to town at about 98, make up the rest riding from town to home, but stubbornly wanted to do them all in one go!

All in all a good wee cycling adventure, on an unusual dry September day.
Bit sore today, needed to ride to an appointment early this morning, almost took the bus.
_Almost_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Title of this wee tale shamelessly borrowed from one my favorite books, I set out yesterday to attempt my first 100 miles.
> Not even sure I was actually going to see this through, already had a cycle chat story all made up, how's this for planning ahead?
> Instead of plotting a new route, I choose to combine two routes that I rode previously:
> I feel a hill conquered once is a hill conquered forever, hence I breezed through the first slightly hilly 50 miles, cheated for the next 50 by using a very flat canal path, got my just punishment for cheating when I got sore bottom bits from the rough path, plus had to detour 5 miles on discovering some city parks are locked after dark, barring me from the usual shortcuts
> ...


Epic! You're now a centurion!


----------



## snorri (9 Sep 2013)

No pics? It didn't happen, your fans are disappointed with you.



Well done, a great cycling performance and a story entertainingly told


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2013)

snorri said:


> No pics? It didn't happen, your fans are disappointed with you.


Sorry Snorri, phone went on the blink 
Got the Strava upload to prove the tale, will that do?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2013)

2643957 said:


> Chapeau Pat, the riding and the telling.


Cheers!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2013)

Brilliant Pat. Well done.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2013)

Epic ride Pat well done. I'm 40 miles down on you so better get a shimmy on.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Sep 2013)

Super writeup and congrats on your 100+


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2013)

So your next target is a 200km ?

BTW ..... Well done


----------



## Spinney (10 Sep 2013)




----------



## Booyaa (10 Sep 2013)

Nicely done Pat, impressive write up and ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2013)

Well done Pat! 

This means I'm playing catch up again. First one to 200km.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (10 Sep 2013)

Well done @Pat "5mph" , sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well done Pat!
> 
> This means I'm playing catch up again. First one to 200km.


 .... running for cover


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

GlasgowFinn said:


> Well done @Pat "5mph" , sounds like you had a great time.


I did: wanna do more hills now


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Sep 2013)

Well done Pat 

I guess this means I'm running out of excuses to get the big 100 done


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> Well done Pat
> 
> I guess this means I'm running out of excuses to get the big 100 done


Go for it Mike!
Do it on a day when you're off work the next, I'm only just starting to feel normal again, ha ha!
Don't know how @HLaB (springs to mind from Strava) manages to do those distances weekly


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Pat, I've only just seen this thread. Well done, that's great - a real achievement.


Thank you @Rockymountain the second half of the ride was pancake flat though: now, if I manage next year's very hilly 110 miles Pedal for Scotland event, that would be awesome ... me not being a spring chicken anymore and all that ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2013)

My money is on you Pat. I cannot believe you would ever give in. 

Anyway there must be more rides planned before then?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> My money is on you Pat. I cannot believe you would ever give in.
> 
> Anyway there must be more rides planned before then?


Yes, need a training plan  my Garmin and I are gonna become best pals


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2013)

Which Garmin have you got, i keep coming back to them and I know I will get get one I'm just prevaricating.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Title of this wee tale shamelessly borrowed from one my favorite books, I set out yesterday to attempt my first 100 miles.
> Not even sure I was actually going to see this through, already had a cycle chat story all made up, how's this for planning ahead?
> Instead of plotting a new route, I choose to combine two routes that I rode previously:
> I feel a hill conquered once is a hill conquered forever, hence I breezed through the first slightly hilly 50 miles, cheated for the next 50 by using a very flat canal path, got my just punishment for cheating when I got sore bottom bits from the rough path, plus had to detour 5 miles on discovering some city parks are locked after dark, barring me from the usual shortcuts
> ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Which Garmin have you got, i keep coming back to them and I know I will get get one I'm just prevaricating.


Garmin 200.
does help immensely if one is challenged in the map reading department


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2013)

Im actually pretty good at that i need something to show me up to pedal faster.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im actually pretty good at that i need something to show me up to pedal faster.


Go for rides with faster people


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2013)

Well done Pat, thats a milestone out of the way. I did my first 100 miler about a month ago. I had not planned to do one, I just woke up and it was Sunny, so I went.

I think 200 miles on my Koga World Traveller would be a bit hard but I am planning to do a metric 200 next year.

Steve


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Well done Pat, thats a milestone out of the way. I did my first 100 miler about a month ago. I had not planned to do one, I just woke up and it was Sunny, so I went.
> Steve


I read your ride report: you were suffering by the end 
Next time it will be a breeze


----------



## Doseone (8 Nov 2013)

Sorry, late to this thread, but well done Pat. Awesome achievement and really enjoyed your write up.


----------

